# New Klein Electrician’s Multi Tool 442164



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-Electrician-s-Multi-Tool-442164/304685991

I saw this at the Depot today. Looks pretty interesting. Strippers, Phillips, slotted, knife, cutters, and pliers. Oh and a little pair of tweezers. 

What do you guys think? Might be more useful for us sparkys thank carrying around a leather man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Umm...not really. Usually, those things that are made to do everything are good for nothing. You really would go to a job with just this or a Leatherman?


----------



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

Bird dog said:


> Umm...not really. Usually, those things that are made to do everything are good for nothing. You really would go to a job with just this or a Leatherman?




I would absolutely not just go to a job with just a multitool, but would be good as an everyday carry on the belt in a pouch with a flashlight. Would be good to have on my person at all times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I've never been a fan of multi tools and 10-in-1 types of screwdrivers and that's not about to change. I find the best way to get just about any job done is to grab my Klein leather pouch with the basic tools that I always use - lineman, t-strippers, stanley 99 knife, 4" philips, 4" flat, small flat, volt tick and pen style flashlight. This has been my basic arrangement for 20 years now and it just can't be replicated with the gimmicky stuff on the market today.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I give the people at Klein credit for trying, but I don't think I'd buy it. 

I carry a multi tool a lot, usually if I don't have tools, I am carrying a multi tool. The only one I actually like is the leatherman skeletool. I like it because the screwdrivers tips are sturdy, and you can open the knife with one hand without unfolding the thing. 

The cutters kind of suck. There's a hole in the cutter blades they call a "hardened wire cutter." I think it's just there so they can call it a 7 in one rather than a 6 in one. But, that hole does make the cutters an acceptable make-do wire stripper. If you go easy with it and you ring the wire it works OK. 

So compared to the skeletool, this Klein has a better wire stripper - but not really a big deal to me. The Klein will be better for twisting wires, but the skeletool has a needle tip and can turn a nut. The screwdriver blades aren't be as sturdy, can't open the knife one handed.


----------



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

splatz said:


> I give the people at Klein credit for trying, but I don't think I'd buy it.
> 
> I carry a multi tool a lot, usually if I don't have tools, I am carrying a multi tool. The only one I actually like is the leatherman skeletool. I like it because the screwdrivers tips are sturdy, and you can open the knife with one hand without unfolding the thing.
> 
> ...




I also have the skeletool. It’s great and lightweight and it also has a bottle opener. If you pair that with the leatherman accessory bit tip set, it does provide a lot more variations in driver tips. 

That being said, I think for an electrician, the Klein one would be a better dedicated multitoool. Again, not for anything of substantive work, but I would be found more with a multitool on my belt than even just my smallest pouch with an 11-in-1, my linesman’s, and a meter. So as a matter of convenience, and if you were already going to carry a multi-tool or even a knife, I don’t see why the Klein multi tool wouldn’t be better than the other options. Not sure how heavy it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Jrags said:


> I also have the skeletool. It’s great and lightweight and it also has a bottle opener. If you pair that with the leatherman accessory bit tip set, it does provide a lot more variations in driver tips.
> 
> That being said, I think for an electrician, the Klein one would be a better dedicated multitoool. Again, not for anything of substantive work, but I would be found more with a multitool on my belt than even just my smallest pouch with an 11-in-1, my linesman’s, and a meter. So as a matter of convenience, and if you were already going to carry a multi-tool or even a knife, I don’t see why the Klein multi tool wouldn’t be better than the other options. Not sure how heavy it is.


I guess the short version of what I was getting at, this tool would be better for terminating wires and splicing with wire nuts, but I could get that done with either. But the skeletool would be better at many other things. The point of these tools is to save you a trip to go get the right tools, the skeletool will save more trips for the right tools.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MTW said:


> I've never been a fan of multi tools and 10-in-1 types of screwdrivers and that's not about to change. I find the best way to get just about any job done is to grab my Klein leather pouch with the basic tools that I always use - lineman, t-strippers, stanley 99 knife, 4" philips, 4" flat, small flat, volt tick and pen style flashlight. This has been my basic arrangement for 20 years now and it just can't be replicated with the gimmicky stuff on the market today.


What do you use linemans for in residential outside of a hammer or setting a lock nut? I need them to occasionally back out a stripped screw but find I use my ***** more often. It's amazing how short the wires are left in a back stab and I need all the length I can get. The ***** allow me a more precise cut. And many of my service calls are replacing an outlet. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

zac said:


> What do you use linemans for in residential outside of a hammer or setting a lock nut? I need them to occasionally back out a stripped screw but find I use my ***** more often. It's amazing how short the wires are left in a back stab and I need all the length I can get. The ***** allow me a more precise cut. And many of my service calls are replacing an outlet.


Did you just ask what I use linemans for?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MTW said:


> Did you just ask what I use linemans for?


I thought you were a primarily a resi guy? 
Don't tell me you twist number 14s together! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

zac said:


> What do you use linemans for in residential outside of a hammer or setting a lock nut? I need them to occasionally back out a stripped screw but find I use my ***** more often. It's amazing how short the wires are left in a back stab and I need all the length I can get. The ***** allow me a more precise cut. And many of my service calls are replacing an outlet.


I agree that dikes are better cutters, espectially for removing cable ties. But for removing backstabs - I usually have a terminal block screwdriver, most of the backstabs have a release thing if you stick a small screwdriver in there. If not, the tug and twist method always works - works with wagos too. At least it hasn't failed me yet. 

I agree that a lineman's isn't all that versatile, it is just a beloved tool. It's a good cutter, a great wire twister, and an improvised hammer. For most things I carry one of the combination linemans with a spot in the jaws to turn nuts.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

splatz said:


> I agree that dikes are better cutters, espectially for removing cable ties. But for removing backstabs - I usually have a terminal block screwdriver, most of the backstabs have a release thing if you stick a small screwdriver in there. If not, the tug and twist method always works - works with wagos too. At least it hasn't failed me yet.
> 
> I agree that a lineman's isn't all that versatile, it is just a beloved tool. It's a good cutter, a great wire twister, and an improvised hammer. For most things I carry one of the combination linemans with a spot in the jaws to turn nuts.


I carry a terminal too. 
Sometimes though it's quicker to use the ***** especially when I'm going to re strip the wire (if long enough).
That's why I carry a lot of tools.. always one right for that application. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

zac said:


> I thought you were a primarily a resi guy?
> Don't tell me you twist number 14s together!


Usually yes. Lineman's are the most versatile tool that I carry.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Klein heavy duty strippers all day every day.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

Ironic as it sounds, I don't think a trades-focused multi-tool makes any sense for tradesmen. When on the job, most guys carry at least a few basic tools which will be more effective for everyday stuff and they will select which things they need vs. being forced to the selection of a multitool. When off the job, you're unlikely to need trades-focused tools and a general purpose multitool makes more sense.

I guess this could have a niche with guys who seem to be allergic to having basic tools on them, but something tells me they're not the type to actually care enough to drop $40 on a specialized multitool.


----------



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

TGGT said:


> Klein heavy duty strippers all day every day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk




What do you think of the new Klein hybrid pliers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Jrags said:


> What do you think of the new Klein hybrid pliers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Redundant since I already own the heavy duty strippers. I use #10-#18 stripping holes daily.

The cutters are meh, and I don't know why Klein doesn't cross hatch the gripping portion on their pliers like channellock does.

But I hammer, cut, pry, and twist with them daily.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

TGGT said:


> Redundant since I already own the heavy duty strippers. I use #10-#18 stripping holes daily.
> 
> The cutters are meh, and I don't know why Klein doesn't cross hatch the gripping portion on their pliers like channellock does.
> 
> ...


I've found that the cutters on the HD wire strippers don't work for anything, even the most basic NM cable. Since I'm mostly doing resi, I think the hybrid pliers would be better for me than the HD strippers... for me, looks better for resi stripping (don't need 10-18 AWG, mainly 12 and 14 for most resi), cutting, and twisting.


----------



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

Some of the younger guys carry them. I have never seen them use one though. I carried one for a year, as an automotive yard type part puller. The knife worked, cutting plastic wrap and hoses. That's about it. I don't think their worth their weight. Maybe if it had a tic tracer or flashlight or somthing I use more. The screwdrivers usually suck and I prefer a sawzall over their lil bone saw. But im sure alot of guys prefer a 1 lb knife that sits in a pouch, that takes 3 folds and a really sharp thumbnail to open. 🤔


----------



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

Woot said:


> Some of the younger guys carry them. I have never seen them use one though. I carried one for a year, as an automotive yard type part puller. The knife worked, cutting plastic wrap and hoses. That's about it. I don't think their worth their weight. Maybe if it had a tic tracer or flashlight or somthing I use more. The screwdrivers usually suck and I prefer a sawzall over their lil bone saw. But im sure alot of guys prefer a 1 lb knife that sits in a pouch, that takes 3 folds and a really sharp thumbnail to open. 🤔




Haha. Nice sarcasm. That’s why I love our trade!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm never much on multi tools other than a 10-in-1 or 11-in-1 driver but I have carried this in my back pocket while troubleshooting for years.


----------

